# How Amazing is your GSD????



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I just need to brag a little. I think every once in a while a person comes across a dog that will amaze you more then any other dog ever will. Nellie is our 2 your old female and my b\f and I's 1st GSD and I believe she is that dog for us. We noticed at a very young age that her intelligence level was above average...even for a GSD. She was bought from a back yard breeder from MO that had an oops littler. Or whatever you want to call it. We did all the basic training with her all 4 steps to Petsmarts training program so she knows how to be a good dog. She excelled in her classes making her mom and dad so proud. But just last night I was thinking about all the things she knows that were not really part of her training..... like......she knows my side of the bed and her dads side. I can tell her which side to lay down on and she will get it right every time.  She knows what "going to the gym" means my b\f and I both workout so if we say were going to the gym she goes someplace and relaxes because she knows were leaving. She knows my car from B\F's car. I can tell her what were leaving in and she goes to that car and waits.... :wub:.
She knows every room in our house by name. She knows every toy by name. She knows my neices by name. She knows the TV by name. She is a TV watcher. When I come home from work she is waits for me to turn the TV on so she can watch. She knows bird, motorcycle and airplane by sounds. We live by Wright Patt Airforce Base so C-5 airplanes fly over all the time. If we say the C-5 is up she looks for it. ...... Her dad is a C-5 freak so he tought her that... I could go on and on... she is so much more then a dog. She is my best friend and I love her so much. I know she is young but the thought of her leaving us brings tears to my eyes. I don't know how and earth we will ever live without her...
Do your dogs know things just from being there for your everyday life?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Isn't if funny how a dog can complete your life? I feel sorry for those folks who just don't get it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> I just need to brag a little. *I think every once in a while a person comes across a dog that will amaze you more then any other dog ever will.* Nellie is our 2 your old female and my b\f and I's 1st GSD and I believe she is that dog for us. We noticed at a very young age that her intelligence level was above average...even for a GSD. She was bought from a back yard breeder from MO that had an oops littler. Or whatever you want to call it. We did all the basic training with her all 4 steps to Petsmarts training program so she knows how to be a good dog. She excelled in her classes making her mom and dad so proud. But just last night I was thinking about all the things she knows that were not really part of her training..... like......she knows my side of the bed and her dads side. I can tell her which side to lay down on and she will get it right every time.  She knows what "going to the gym" means my b\f and I both workout so if we say were going to the gym she goes someplace and relaxes because she knows were leaving. She knows my car from B\F's car. I can tell her what were leaving in and she *goes to that car and waits....* :wub:.
> She knows every room in our house by name. She *knows every toy by name.* She knows my neices by name. She knows the TV by name. She is a TV watcher. When I come home from work she is waits for me to turn the TV on so she can watch. She knows bird, motorcycle and airplane by sounds. We live by Wright Patt Airforce Base so C-5 airplanes fly over all the time. If we say the C-5 is up she looks for it. ...... Her dad is a C-5 freak so he tought her that... *I could go on and on... she is so much more then a dog. She is my best friend and I love her so much. I know she is young but the thought of her leaving us brings tears to my eyes. I don't know how and earth we will ever live without her...*
> Do your dogs know things just from being there for your everyday life?


My GSD knows alot of words and meanings, he is very very smart and caught on very fast. He also came from a BYB. He is my best friend, my son, my companion, my bodyguard, my life. I love him more than words. He is only 1 year old and I cry at the very thought of losing him


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> My GSD knows alot of words and meanings, he is very very smart and caught on very fast. He also came from a BYB. He is my best friend, my son, my companion, my bodyguard, my life. I love him more than words. He is only 1 year old and I cry at the very thought of losing him


this is why I love this place. So many people that share the same feelings and passions for dogs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Some people think I'm insane for loving my dog as if he were my son, my own flesh and blood but I do not want 2 legged kids, my animals are my kids. My mother and my best friend understand me and call my animals their granddog or grandcats and nieces and nephew. I would protect anyone of them with my life if I had to.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> . My mother and my best friend understand me and call my animals their granddog or grandcats and nieces and nephew. I would protect anyone of them with my life if I had to.


So Funny!!! Anyone that is close to me does the same thing. My parents refer to my dogs as grandpuppies! And my dogs know my mom as Grandma.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ya I say to Sinister all of the time "Let's go see Grandma" He gets so excited and cries like a little baby


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope is that kind of smart, very intelligent. I just wish I had her from a pup and not adopted as a badly neglected 3yr old. She would have been amazing.

The only really amazing thing about her so far are the vet bills to get her healthy and try to keep her that way.

Another year though and I think she'll really be shining.

My best dog was a border collie/lab mix, awesome smart dog. Hope has a ways to go to match her, but she just might in the end, for learning anyway not for being as athletic..


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> So Funny!!! Anyone that is close to me does the same thing. My parents refer to my dogs as grandpuppies! And my dogs know my mom as Grandma.


Me too! My parents call Molly and the cats their grandchildren too!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes, GSD's are amazing but i think
all breeds are amazing in their own way.

knowing every room in the house by name
is a good one.

you're teaching your dog well. sounds 
like you and the BF are good trainers.
just think your dog taught you or brought
out the natural talent in you and the BF to train.

[ quote=GSD MOM; Do your dogs know things
just from being there for your everyday life ]

my dog has learned things that i didn't
train him to do. i do mark the behaviour
when he does something (that i like).



GSD MOM said:


> I jBut just last night I was thinking about all the things she knows that were not really part of her training..... like......she knows my side of the bed and her dads side. I can tell her which side to lay down on and she will get it right every time.  She knows what "going to the gym" means my b\f and I both workout so if we say were going to the gym she goes someplace and relaxes because she knows were leaving. She knows my car from B\F's car. I can tell her what were leaving in and she goes to that car and waits.... :wub:.
> She knows every room in our house by name. She knows every toy by name. She knows my neices by name. She knows the TV by name. She is a TV watcher. When I come home from work she is waits for me to turn the TV on so she can watch. She knows bird, motorcycle and airplane by sounds. We live by Wright Patt Airforce Base so C-5 airplanes fly over all the time. If we say the C-5 is up she looks for it. ...... Her dad is a C-5 freak so he tought her that... I could go on and on... she is so much more then a dog.
> 
> Do your dogs know things just from being there for your everyday life?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

TxRider said:


> Hope is that kind of smart, very intelligent. I just wish I had her from a pup and not adopted as a badly neglected 3yr old. She would have been amazing.
> 
> The only really amazing thing about her so far are the vet bills to get her healthy and try to keep her that way.
> 
> ...


We had to deal with that also. When Nellie was 9 months old we found out she has EPI. Took a lot of time and money to get her healthy... she was so skinny we could see all of her ribs and spine. I was so horriable to watch. But we just took her back to the vet last month and is 7 pounds over weight now....haha....


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> yes, *GSD's are amazing but i think*
> *all breeds are amazing in their own way.*
> 
> 
> Agreed. My dad had an Aussie when he was a college student and until I was born. She died when she was 6 ... I don't remeber her but my dad talks about her every chance he gets. She was that dog for him. One that no other dog will live up too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

GSD MOM said:


> doggiedad said:
> 
> 
> > yes, *GSD's are amazing but i think*
> ...


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> GSD MOM said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that is how my Golden was... She was a once in a lifetime dog.
> ...


----------

